# A Judge's Dilemma



## Michael. (Jul 25, 2013)

.







.











A Judge's Dilemma

In a small town, a person decided to open up a brothel, which was right opposite to a church. 
The church and its congregation started a campaign to block the brothel from opening 
with petitions and prayed daily against his business.


Work progressed. However, when it was almost complete and was about to open a few days later, 
a strong lightning struck the brothel and it was burnt to the ground.


The church folks were rather smug in their outlook after that, 
till the brothel owner sued the church authorities on the grounds that the church through its congregation and prayers 
was ultimately responsible for the destruction of his brothel, either through direct or indirect actions or means.


In its reply to the court, the church vehemently denied all responsibility 
or any connection that their prayers were reasons for the act of God. 
As the case made its way into court, the judge looked over the paperwork at the hearing and commented:


"I don't know how I'm going to decide this case, 
but it appears from the paperwork, 
we have a brothel owner who believes in the power of prayer 
and we have an entire church that doesn't." 



.



















​


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2013)

If you ever get the chance you should watch this movie

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0268437/

It's called The Man Who Sued God and with Billy Connolly playing the title role, it is very entertaining.


----------



## Michael. (Jul 29, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> If you ever get the chance you should watch this movie
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0268437/
> 
> It's called The Man Who Sued God and with Billy Connolly playing the title role, it is very entertaining.



*I watched that movie on line and it was indeed very funny.

Billy Connolly is well known for his colourful language but he managed to keep it low key in this film.

He is a very versatile character.*


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 29, 2013)

_I loved that movie he was so funny_:fun:


----------

